# Le riflessioni non trovano ascolto presso [...]



## fragolina86

Salve a tutti!
Questa volta mi cimento nella traduzione dall'italiano in spagnolo e ho delle difficoltà nel rendere questa frase.
Come posso tradurre "_non trovano ascolto_"? _No encuentran escucha_ ha senso? Gracias de antemano!


----------



## sabrinita85

Si potrebbe forse sostituire "non trovano ascolto" con "non trovano accoglimento"?
Insomma, com'è la frase completa?


----------



## fragolina86

La frase completa è:
_Le riflessioni dei paesi clienti non trovano ascolto presso l'Fmi.

_


----------



## sabrinita85

Non so se esiste una traduzione letterale per "non trovano ascolto", ma se così non fosse io userei:
_El FMI no toma en consideraci__ón las reflexiones de ...

_Ma aspettiamo gli ispanoparlanti!


----------



## Antpax

sabrinita85 said:


> Non so se esiste una traduzione letterale per "non trovano ascolto", ma se così non fosse io userei:
> _El FMI no toma en consideraci__ón las reflexiones de ...
> 
> _Ma aspettiamo gli ispanoparlanti!


 
Hola Sabri:

Muy buena . Otras podrían ser "el FMI presta oidos sordos a las reflexiones de...". Puede que haya alguna más, pero ahora no caigo.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## chlapec

Así, al pronto, se me ocurren dos posibilidades:
1) "...no encuentran respuesta por parte del FMI"
2) "El FMI no presta oídos a las reflexiones..."


----------



## fragolina86

Di nuovo grazie mille a tutti per le risposte. Penso che sceglierò quella di Sabri, per lo meno mi sembra più semplice da ricordare visto che devo imparare alla meno peggio la mia traduzione! 
edit:
problemino: la frase mi serve al passivo! Come devo metterla? Le riflessioni dei paesi clienti non sono prese in considerazione dall'Fmi.


----------



## chlapec

Antpax said:


> Hola Sabri:
> 
> Otras podrían ser "el FMI *presta oídos sordos* a las reflexiones de...".
> Ant


 
mmm? Puede que sea correcto. Es mucho más común *"hacer oídos sordos" *


Otra:* "...no encuentran eco"*


----------



## fragolina86

Problemino: la frase mi serve al *passivo*! Come devo metterla? *Le riflessioni dei paesi clienti non sono prese in considerazione dall'Fmi*.


----------



## Antpax

chlapec said:


> mmm? Puede que sea correcto. Es mucho más común *"hacer oídos sordos" *
> 
> 
> Otra:* "...no encuentran eco"*


 
Hola:

Ahora que lo dices, creo que tienes razón, queda mejor "hacer oidos sordos".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## fragolina86

Quindi va bene
_Las riflexiones de los países clientes no encuentran eco entre el Fmi? _


----------



## chlapec

fragolina86 said:


> Quindi va bene
> _Las r*e*flexiones de los países clientes no encuentran eco *en* el Fmi? _


 
Yo diría *en*. Por otra parte, me suena extraño "los países clientes". Yo creo que podría corresponder al español "países socios" (es decir, países que forman parte del FMI, que es una organización intergubernamental formada por un montón de países).


----------



## fragolina86

Creo que "países clientes" está correcto. Mira aquí:
http://www.bancomundial.org/evaluacion/herramientas_Paises.html


----------

